# Snowblower shortage ?



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

So starting to look for a new single stage, likly Toro 721, etc. I called several of my usual ope dealers. The most talkative hasn't received any new machines, yet, but due any day. This is very late, usually product arrives im July. Stated hearing shortage of engines out of China as part of problem. Dealers 2 & 3 have received a few units, just starting to assemble. Again, this is many weeks later than usual. 
So if we are weeks behind, and hearing that they are unsure of getting everything they ordered, could be a interesting season.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Great news for resellers.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Ha, may explain why used blowers are higher priced this time of year. still some good deals on used especially if you are mechanically inclined.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Bart bar, where were shopping ? Yes, might be interesting shortly.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> Ha, may explain why used blowers are higher priced this time of year. still some good deals on used especially if you are mechanically inclined.


And usuall seasonal runup. I sold a snowmobile last year, and guy wanted a wholesale price. I flat out refused, since I had the hottest desired engine ( skidoo 4 stroke 900 ) that you flat out cant find used. I got my price. Would be a different story in April at end of season.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Id be surprised if there is a shortage in NJ and surrounding areas because last year there was hardly any snow. The OPE shop near me has lots of unsold 2019 inventory still in boxes. It would take a couple good-sized storms to deplete 2019 inventory before a shortage of 2020 units is revealed.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

tdipaul said:


> Id be surprised if there is a shortage in NJ and surrounding areas because last year there was hardly any snow. The OPE shop near me has lots of unsold 2019 inventory still in boxes. It would take a couple good-sized storms to deplete 2019 inventory before a shortage of 2020 units is revealed.


We had a poor year in Ct also. But it seems many dealers only order what they average, so they dont lose on carrying costs for overstock. All the big box stores selling the same models has hurt the small independent guys. I have 2 well known dealers close this year. I'm sure another one will close soon.


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

tdipaul said:


> Id be surprised if there is a shortage in NJ and surrounding areas because last year there was hardly any snow. The OPE shop near me has lots of unsold 2019 inventory still in boxes. It would take a couple good-sized storms to deplete 2019 inventory before a shortage of 2020 units is revealed.


I live in Long Island and of the 2 places near me, one has nothing new this year and some stock from last year, and the other has virtually nothing in stock but orders are made with no delivery date.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

tdipaul said:


> Id be surprised if there is a shortage in NJ and surrounding areas because last year there was hardly any snow. The OPE shop near me has lots of unsold 2019 inventory still in boxes. It would take a couple good-sized storms to deplete 2019 inventory before a shortage of 2020 units is revealed.


heck i've seen some 2016's sitting in a dealer who has been locked out by the box store sales in NJ. down side is that there is a shortage of 2020 machines


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Incredible shortage around here and people are driving me crazy asking if I have this model or what model they should buy etc. Went down to the Honda dealer and they have a TON of new machines but since new Honda's are so expensive many people are looking for good used ones.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

ou2mame said:


> I live in Long Island and of the 2 places near me, one has nothing new this year and some stock from last year, and the other has virtually nothing in stock but orders are made with no delivery date.


Exactly. No ETA . This could all change in a hurry, but its definatly a widespread issue.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> Incredible shortage around here and people are driving me crazy asking if I have this model or what model they should buy etc. Went down to the Honda dealer and they have a TON of new machines but since new Honda's are so expensive many people are looking for good used ones.


What brand do you carry ? I agree, Honda has advantages, I really like their engines. But at their price, even though I buy premium equipment, I cant warm up to them. That, and family experience who has 9ne and the few issues, and cost to fix. I prefer a heavy duty Chevy over the Ferrari.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

lowes this am only 4 in stock from ariens HD 10 total of mixed brands


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

captchas said:


> lowes this am only 4 in stock from ariens HD 10 total of mixed brands


And were in mid September. Lot of these places are selling the Halloween stuff now, to have Christmas out in next few weeks. They want to sell out of snowblowers by early January or so, to have spring up for late January to early February. 

I honestly wonder if they will fill everybody's ordered units.


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

As of today my local Home Depot shows only 8 two-stage units in stock:
2 Troy Bilt at $699
3 Toros at $899
1 Troy Bilt at $899
2 Cub Cadets at $999

Local Lowes *allegedly* has 45 two-stage units (their reported online quantities are typically inaccurate)
24 Craftsman at $699
3 Ariens at $799
4 Craftsman at $899
3 Ariens at $949
2 Craftsman at $999
1 Ariens at $999
3 Ariens at $1099
2 Ariens at $1199
3 Craftsman at $1299


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

Troy Bilt 24" $699 - 2
Toro 824OE $899 - 1
Cub Cadet x2 26" $999 - 4
Toro Power Max 1232 $1799 - 1

Just checked online to see what my local HD has in stock... Not much in stock at all.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Sure seeing a trend. Had first frosts in the Far northeast last night. The higher terrain can see snow in 30 days or so. I've seen snow up north several times before Halloween. Sure detected this early.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

My local HD had about 10 Cub Cadets 2x26s for $999 each out front.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Mountain Man said:


> Sure seeing a trend. Had first frosts in the Far northeast last night. The higher terrain can see snow in 30 days or so. I've seen snow up north several times before Halloween. Sure detected this early.


hear you man! where i am in far nw nj we have seen a 6 inch snow on the over night of oct 3 - 4th in 1987 deep 18 inch on oct 30,in 2011 we never know what mother nature will do nor can we change her whims


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

A good chunk of people will plan their purchase of a new snowblower. Then there are the unplanned, when you have a significant mechanical failure. And still yet, if you have a big storm or storms and people begrudgingly buy. If production ends up being down, group 2 & 3 could end up shoveling.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Bart, once again we are grateful that you joined this forum. I hadn't realized that we have you to turn to to solve all of our problems, not just snowblowers. Can you give us a month or so warning before any snowstorms are expected so we can get our snowblowers in order.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Bart Barr said:


> I am an expert on everything and a self taught expert on meteorology and I study "analogs" that means the same weather conditions we had in past years will most likely be the same under the same conditions this year, my analog years are 1966-67 and 1983-84 and we are in for a bad winter for 2020-21
> Plus I am on other sites with weather experts and follow what they have and most of them are in agreement for a bad winter with lots of snow.
> Maybe if I get my Wheel Horse-Toro snowblower running right I could sell it for someone desperate for big $$$
> I really don't need it


Can you be more specific, where are you from, and where are you forecasting for.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I would inagine that with his in-depth knowledge, he would be able to tell ypu how much snow will fsll on your particular driveway.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

They seem to be out early this year (in NJ). 

Has a shortage been confirmed or is it just hearsay at this point?





.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Off topic for a moment:

In looking at my own post I noticed a different looking model in the bottom right of the top pic. Didn't notice it in person 

So checked the Ariens site and found this..









Crossover Series | Snow Blowers | Ariens


Shop for Crossover Series snow blowers from Ariens. Blending the power of a two-stage snow blower and precision of a single-stage. Large 14" wheels make it easy to maneuver, while three handlebar heights allow for all users to feel comfortable.




www.ariens.com





I guess its supposed to be a model to counter the Toro Snowmaster?

I also noticed its got no skids


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I want the orange one in the front row. The middle one, yeah that's it $1499. Wrap it up.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Paul
nothing like that lined up in at the newton lowes in in sussex county YET???? than if they have them stocked waiting for assembly by their butcher squad in the back it's who knows


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

tdipaul said:


> They seem to be out early this year (in NJ).
> 
> Has a shortage been confirmed or is it just hearsay at this point?


While no " official " word, I, and others, are going by lack of models on the floor. I have been at 4 dealers in last 2 weeks. I was told by 2 dealers that deliveries are running late. Another told me straight out they think there will be a shortage, and units ordered not filled. They usually had toros arriving in July. And not a single machine yet.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

RIT333 said:


> Bart, once again we are grateful that you joined this forum. I hadn't realized that we have you to turn to to solve all of our problems, not just snowblowers. Can you give us a month or so warning before any snowstorms are expected so we can get our snowblowers in order.


I don't trust the weather predictions anymore. Weather channel likes to over -predict for sensationalism and get viewers attention. Those panda videos are cute, but what does that have to do with tomorrow snowstorm?

If I wash my car, precipitation usually follows within 12 hours, when I need to be on the road. Also I get bird poop on my windshield. Mother Nature just can't resist messing with a clean car.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

tdipaul

lowes in newton in sussex county now has 12 machines on display 6 ariens and 6 craftsman, no signs of any troybilts as of yet, than we don't know what they may have in storage awaiting assembly as winter gets closer.time will tell if for sure there is a real shortage thanks to this deadly bug the world is suffering from


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

aa335 said:


> I don't trust the weather predictions anymore. Weather channel likes to over -predict for sensationalism and get viewers attention. Those panda videos are cute, but what does that have to do with tomorrow snowstorm?
> 
> If I wash my car, precipitation usually follows within 12 hours, when I need to be on the road. Also I get bird poop on my windshield. Mother Nature just can't resist messing with a clean car.


i would rather it be a small bird than a sea gull or a turkey buzzard , ever catch a load from a buzzard? i have once no thanks on a second , 

wash a car.your correct! it's mother nature warranted you will see rain or a bird i cleaned my 79 C3 vette yesterday parked it in the drive to change and go for a ride, yep a big white spot dead center the hood


----------



## 4getgto (Jul 20, 2020)

captchas said:


> tdipaul
> 
> lowes in newton in sussex county now has 12 machines on display 6 ariens and 6 craftsman, no signs of any troybilts as of yet, than we don't know what they may have in storage awaiting assembly as winter gets closer.time will tell if for sure there is a real shortage thanks to this deadly bug the world is suffering from


I grew up in Lafayette. Biggest store in the Newton area then was "Big N"...
(Seeing how old you may be). 😄


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

i do remember big n now it's walmart, Hd and lowes even a tractor supply on 206 by the old suburban propane . doubt you would recognize the hospital anymore either. age wise try 73 .


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Took a ride over to the Toro dealer with my neighbor. He needed an idler pulley for his Timemaster. The only thing it's needed in 6 years so not too bad I guess. Anyway I talked with the sales guys and their snowblower order will be in this week. They got a shipping confirmation so they are on the truck in transit as we speak.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I spotted a surprising number of new machines at my local HomeDepot a couple weeks ago. They were parked right next to the BBQs and lawn mowers...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

just came from Honda dealer. they have plenty of new Hondas EXCEPT the blowers with batteries......NONE. He showed me a stack of about 30 pre=orders for electric start blowers.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Was at a dealer today, ( picking up my Stihl br800 ) and all the platinum and pros on display were 2019 models ( 2019 on sticker, and OLD gas cap design) , they had some new 2020 deluxe models. .They had a bunch of Honda machines, but no interest so didn't see if they were new old stock.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Too bad they weasel out on their prices; I ended up spending the money on truck repairs and bills.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

All lined up in front of my local Home Depot.  I'm betting many left over from last year?


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

GoBlowSnow said:


> All lined up in front of my local Home Depot.  I'm betting many left over from last year?
> View attachment 168783


My home depot still has New in box ariens machine with 2019 manufacturers dates on them. We had a poor snow year last year.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

that's what i saw also new old stock with 2019 production dates on what's on the floor of the box stores


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

My dealer received part of his 2020 stock of Ariens, with balance due in next 7 days. I'm heading over Friday to check out what he received. Maybe a few pics too, if they are on display.


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

What is everyone seeing now?
Our local HD shows 22 two-stage and 9 single-stage machines in stock....which seems very low.
Demand will sharply increase with the first real storm as there are a lot of machines with stale 2 year old gasoline in the tank.

I went to our local Polaris dealer yesterday to pick up an oil filter....only 3 ATVs and 1 Side-by-Side on the floor and all had a "sold" sticker. The guy at the parts counter told me customers now have to order ATVs sight unseen. This is in sharp contrast to the rows and rows of ATVs they've had in the past.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The big box weasels have national accounts with the machine builders so they get them at a lower cost per unit so they can fill up the front entrance to their stores with lots of eye candy. I will never buy anything from home despot after I tried to buy a snow blower with a local check that would have cleared the same day.

Most dealerships have to borrow money to buy inventory and pay for that inventory from cash accounts if it does not sell so they really have no need to keep their floors filled up with machines as it costs them less money to buy them as needed from prepaid sales orders.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

rod330 said:


> What is everyone seeing now?


At the Lowes in Scarborough, Maine, there was about 200' of snowblowers, 3 rows deep. Looked like this, 100 feet on either side of the front doors:


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow, Snow blower heaven. 
I wonder if that is a big one length cable?
I guess they bring them in every night?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i don't know about new machines but it seems like the used market is a bit stronger this year. it is nearly impossible to find any decent fully working machines for under $400. almost everything under $300 is super old or needs work. i am even seeing machines that are about $200 that need work and any decent machines under $300 seem to sell super quick.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Big Ed said:


> I guess they bring them in every night?


Heck, no! I'm sure they're right there until sold...


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

they stay cabled together here till sold, never go inside save spring time when they get moved into storage in the back yard. uncovered till fall again 

leon
it's called floor plan, they have to take so many and pay interest monthly to the oem on cost till sold


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

My in town Home depot has only 9 deluxe 28's in stock, 1 Toro 824 2 stage, 6 Toro single stages, and a few Cub cadets. Very low inventory for Thanksgiving. I d9nt look at any of the MTD products.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

The shortage is so bad around here that the used market prices have gone thru the roof. Practically anything listed at just about any price is gone in a day or two.

Also requests for service/repairs are way up as people want to hold onto their old blowers another season.

Good times for people who resell/repair. Makes up for the lean times as many of you know.This is a severe up and down market. I'm just glad this is a hobby for me and I don't depend on the income.


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

The nearest Lowe's to me has the largest inventory. Maybe 2 dozen inside mostly the smaller Ariens and Crafstmen. A couple 28".
Home Depot is very low with a few (8 or 10)floor models and a few out back . . mostly odd electric, or older years models and still asking full price. 
Is one reason I jumped on the Toro 928 since the nearest in stock otherwise was 75 miles away. Dealers have lower stock as well but say they can order some. Even the local Cub Cadet dealer doesn't seem to have a lot.
Not sure if it is because of COVID-19 stocking problems or fear of buying too much inventory early on.
I haven't checked the local Honda dealer, but he does have a lot of used out there. Not all really newer or good stuff. 
I'm still debating if I want to sell my Craftsman 26" with trigger steer or keep it awhile.
One thing I noticed. It has a 212cc engine on it and much smaller looking than the 265 cc the Toro 928 has. The Toro looks almost twice the size, but maybe because of the larger transmission box and wheels. The engine itself still looks huge. Makes me wonder if the Craftsman is only about 5 to 5.5 HP.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

i wonder how much of the shortage in CA where orangputha lives is due to being around the fire zones. how much is still on shipping docks waiting to be haul'ed in by semi to the area. 

seeing the local box stores here in nw nj, they have stock just not as much as years before what's there is more craftsman and troy bilt than toro and ariens . tsc a few cub cadets at each of the 3 near by stores, and i see more order online ship to store than pick up at store today


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

tabora said:


> Heck, no! I'm sure they're right there until sold...


With a guard all night long. 
Those almost look like they are all the same model?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Big Ed said:


> Those almost look like they are all the same model?


No, there were quite a variety of models, although about half of them were Ariens Deluxe 28". They still have 134 there today, plus the smaller models that are inside:


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

tabora said:


> No, there were quite a variety of models, although about half of them were Ariens Deluxe 28". They still have 134 there today, plus the smaller models that are inside:
> View attachment 170764


Selling like hotcakes? 
That means there are a lot of used machines sitting around because someone could not get them started.
50% at least.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

The decent used stuff is selling FAST. Then we have others that are ridiculously priced. Like this one , second year he's trying to sell ARIENS 926 SNOW BLOWER 36 INCH - general for sale - by owner. 

Or this one. Ariens Pro 32 Snowblower - general for sale - by owner 

Heck, this is basically what this machine cost 10-15 years ago Brand New.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

24 hours to what could be a MAJOR I-95 Nor'Easter . I see locals on Facebook begging for plow people to call them. This might just clear out all the snowblowers I the Big box stores, and dealers alike. Will be a interesting week!!!!!!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

tabora said:


> 18 days ago...
> No, there were quite a variety of models, although about half of them were Ariens Deluxe 28". They still have 134 there today


Of those 134, 54 are available as of tonight, so they've sold 80 of them...


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

tabora said:


> Of those 134, 54 are available as of tonight, so they've sold 80 of them...


See how they move next 2 days. But not much forecasted for Maine. Boston to NYC, different story.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Scarborough, Maine Lowes Gas Snowblower On-Hand Inventory (12-24" snowfall today):

11/27/2020 134
12/15/2020 54
12/17/2020 30


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

You better and get a spare tabora!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Time for bed as I have to visit the orthopod witch doctor tomorrow to check on my one year anniversary artificial knee.

Happy holidays.


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

I'm in Long Island and sold almost 20 snowblowers in 3 days and everyone kept saying the stores were out of stock. I've never sold that many snowblowers in such a short period of time before.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Scarborough, Maine Lowes Gas Snowblower On-Hand Inventory (12-24" snowfall 12/17/2020):

11/27/2020 134
12/15/2020 54
12/17/2020 30
12/18/2020 15


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

just came back from the local TSC only stock a single toro gas single stage for 699.99 but they did have lawn mowers in stock for sale .


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

captchas said:


> just came back from the local TSC only stock a single toro gas single stage for 699.99 but they did have lawn mowers in stock for sale .



Yes, lawnmowers work great to bag the snow.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Final Update: Scarborough, Maine Lowes Gas Snowblower On-Hand Inventory (12-24" snowfall 12/17/2020):

11/27/2020 134
12/15/2020 54
12/17/2020 30
12/18/2020 15
12/22/2020 2


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

tabora said:


> Final Update: Scarborough, Maine Lowes Gas Snowblower On-Hand Inventory (12-24" snowfall 12/17/2020):
> 
> 11/27/2020 134
> 12/15/2020 54
> ...


Guess they haven't had much snow. Lol . 
In my Central Connecticut, Home depot had 1 Ariens within 20 miles of me, and most not available even to order. Dont see any Toro 2 stages. There are at least 2-3 Toro single stages each location, a Bunch of troy built and a few Cub cadets. So if looking for a 2 stage, basically they are down to B grade machines imho. And winter only started this week. I hope everybody is prepared.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Mountain Man said:


> Guess they haven't had much snow.


As I mentioned, only 1-2 feet this last storm in Scarborough, but much more just a bit inland from the prior storms... I thought it was interesting that the one store sold over 200 gas snowblowers out of on-hand inventory since September, plus whatever was ordered online and shipped in as sold stock. They are one of 7 stores within a short drive, and every one of them has a Home Depot nearby, too. Multiply their sales times 14 and that's a lot of snowblowers out the door!


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Talking at the local candy store ( ope dealer) and I had a lot of insight into current trends on how many unit are sold annually. Back in 2000-2004, when I worked at a Sears hardware, there were a few times when we had snow, we could sell 200+ snowblowers in a season. Might have been close to 300 one year. It was insane. 

Hind sight, should have asked for commissions


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ou2mame said:


> I'm in Long Island and sold almost 20 snowblowers in 3 days and everyone kept saying the stores were out of stock. I've never sold that many snowblowers in such a short period of time before.


WOW. breaks my heart that I am sold out.Could have sold a dozen more easily here.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

With all those buying new, I wonder what happens to most of the old machines they had.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

They are all at jackmels house.


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

Big Ed said:


> With all those buying new, I wonder what happens to most of the old machines they had.


Half of them probably won't start after sitting 2 seasons with unused gas


----------



## Huntergreen (Sep 24, 2017)

My old Toro 824XL is now my backup blower.


----------

